# Car subwoofer to home stereo system.



## kennuhdee (Dec 23, 2008)

So i just bought in my two *car* subwoofers becuase its getting cold out.
I have a kenwood av reciever and hooked up the subs to my *home* *theater*.
Thinking that it would be a good use and keep my subs running.
But its not providing the right power that i want.
Is there anyway i can hook up a *amp* to the av reciever or anyway possible.
Alot would be appriciated.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

you need a big inverter they are exspensive
how many watts is the amp

the cold dont hurt the woofers It gets to under zero here and i leave mine in my ride


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/782363-car-subwoofer-home-stereo-system.html#post6356893

Please don't duplicate post.


----------

